# Ortung mit Beyerdynamic 770 DT Pro 80 Ohm



## interpo21 (28. Januar 2015)

hey ihr lieben. ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr die ortung mit dem Ortung mit Beyerdynamic 770 DT Pro 80 Ohm findet?! in cs 1.6 z.b. klappt die ortung hervorragend. in cod advanced warfare find ich sie aber grottig. woran kann das liegen. ich spiele auf stereo und allen schnick schnack aus. meine sound karte, ist eine asus xonar u7. habt ihr ideen oder ist mein dt770 einfach doch nicht für fps ausgelegt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Januar 2015)

Jedes Spiel hat seine eigene Soundengine. Man ist also dazu gezwungen ein paar Einstellungen vorzunehmen und zwar für jedes Spiel. Bei halboffenen Kopfhörern entfallen beinahe die Einstellungen ganz.


----------



## interpo21 (28. Januar 2015)

das heißt? ich habe leider keine ahnung, was die einstellungen an den eQ´s bringen? aber ihr seid der meinung der ist durchaus fps geeignet?


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (28. Januar 2015)

AW hat halt eine miese Soundengine, bei CS und in den früheren COD-Teilen war die Ortung wesentlich leichter. Der DT770 ist für Fps geeignet, ein offener KH mit größerer Bühne würde die Ortung vielleicht erleichtern, aber bei AW würde ich mir da keine große Hoffnung machen.  Die Schritte in dem Game sind kaum zu hören bzw. zu orten, da kannst dich eher an den Exojumps, dem Planten der Bombe oder an Schüssen orientieren.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Januar 2015)

jo, soundengine. Kannst nix machen, das liegt daran, wie das spiel programmiert ist. Die CoD macher hatten wohl kein interesse, eine vernünftige akustische Atmosphäre zu schaffen (ist ja leider auch kein Wunder, da alle nur noch grafikgeil sind >.< )

Equalizer kann hier GARNIX machen. Das einzige, was ein Equalizer helfen könnte ist, dass du die bässe runterstellst, und die oberen mitten/höhen etwas anhebst --> Ergebnis: Die bässe sind mehr im hintergrund, die höhen/mitten (dort wo schritte etc sind) werden deutlicher hörbar.

Das verändert aber nur die LAUTSTÄRKE. Die Schritte, die zu leise sind, werden lauter. Das hat NICHTS damit zu tun, aus welcher "RICHTUNG" die Geräusche zu kommen scheinen.

Wenn die Soundengine so grottig ist, dass sich hinten links genau so anhört wie vorne links, dann kannst du daran nix machen.


----------



## interpo21 (28. Januar 2015)

hm ok. danke für eure tipps! ich war echt schon kurz davor mir neue kopfhörer zu holen. ich hab langsam echt die schnauze voll. ich hatte in den letzten 2 jahren 7 headsets/kopfhörer und bin immer unzufrieden  vlt. bin ich einfach ein soundkrüppel.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

Naja, theoretisch könntest du neue probieren.
z.B. DT 880 oder AKG K701.
Hier würdest du von geschlossen + bassbetont auf Offen + neutral wechseln, was eine wesentlich höhere klarheit, und räumlichkeit bietet. Theoretisch wäre sowas dann besser für positionsbestimmung geeignet.

Allerdings ignoriert man hier den geschmack, ich rede heir ausschließlich vom technischen. Ob es dir besser gefällt, steht auf nem anderen blatt.

Wobei der DT 770 nun nicht so schlecht ist, gibt nur KH die in genau DIESEM gebiet besser sind.
Aber wenn du mit nem dt 770 keine richtung erkennen kannst, wird da eh kein KH wirklich was rumreißen.
Solange der KH dir rundum gefällt vom klangbild und der qualität, passt es schon, und du kannst problemlos da bleiben. Außer es juckt dich nach höherem ^^

Entgegen der games die hier genannt wurden, dürfte BF3/4 noch deutlich besser vertont sein, oder Skyrim (wobei das ja kein fps ist)


----------



## interpo21 (29. Januar 2015)

ja der mist ist auch leider, dass ich hauptsächlich cod zocke und da der sound von spiel zu spiel beschissener wird. in allen anderen spielen bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch mit der ortung. ich versuch mich grad mit diversen surroundsimulationen... die von meiner asus u7 sind alle mist: dolby home theater 4,  xear surround headphone, xear surround max, razer surround ist auch mist. bleib immer wieder beim stereo hängen. und am eQ rumspielen krieg ich nicht hin. ich glaub alles auf standart lassen ist das beste für mich. ich bin mit den ganzen einstellungssachen überfordert


----------



## Berky (29. Januar 2015)

In cs ingame auch Stereo eingestellt? Das verwundert mich jetzt, denn falls ja kann man nur Tonsignale nur links und rechts orten, vorne hört sich gleich an wie hinten. Was hast den bei COD eingestellt? 
CS 1.6 ist nämlich abgesehen von der Grafik auch in Sounddesign sehr rudimentär, was eigtnlich sehr vorteilshalft ist, vielleicht meinst du deswegen das es dir einfacher fällt (?)


----------



## interpo21 (29. Januar 2015)

in cs kann man kein stereo einstellen nur "high und"low" (1.6) , in cs ist die ortung ja auch perfekt. geht mir hauptsächlich um cod


----------



## Berky (29. Januar 2015)

Probier in cod andere Einstellung als Stereo.


----------



## interpo21 (29. Januar 2015)

da kann ich nur "automatisch", "stereo" und "kopfhörer" einstellen. habs auf kopfhörer eingestellt!


----------



## Berky (29. Januar 2015)

Dann musst du wohl oder übel Surround Sim einschalten. Die U7 hat doch klasse Software, warum nicht einfach probieren


----------



## enaske (29. Januar 2015)

Hab das selbe Gefühl in Battlefield 4. Hab dort Auch Heimkino und Surround. Aber die Config sagt immer 20 (2.0) 

Fand dort mit dem "echten" 5.1 von meinem alten Headset, war die Ortung in jedem Spiel gut. Jetzt ist es immer so "la la". 

Einziger unterschied, ich hab die DT 990, also die offenen 

Benutze für Surround das Home Threathre v4 (nur der Surround Regler auf Max.)
Dafür ist halt "FIlm" Modus. Brutal gut


----------



## interpo21 (29. Januar 2015)

findest du das der regler was bringt? ich finde der macht den sound nur "halliger" aber besser orten kann ich damit nicht. @sananelan  ich habe doch schon alle surroundsimulationen ausgiebig getestet


----------



## enaske (29. Januar 2015)

Genau das Gefühl habe ich auch. Leute sagen immer, dass die Ortung damit super ist. Finde ich aber überhaupt nicht. Dafür gibt es halt wohl Gaming Headsets. Mag sein, dass der Ton bei denen verstellt ist. Aber dafür haben die meistens 5.1 und Tracking usw. 

Ist wohl immer so ne Sache... also für Filme möchte ich die Kombi nicht mehr missen, mit Dolby ist es echt genial. Der rest ist naja^^ Geschmackssache  

Bin noch am Rätzeln ob ich alles behalte oder ob ich mir irgend nen überteuertes Gaming Headset kaufe.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

enaske schrieb:


> Genau das Gefühl habe ich auch. Leute sagen immer, dass die Ortung damit super ist. Finde ich aber überhaupt nicht. Dafür gibt es halt wohl Gaming Headsets. Mag sein, dass der Ton bei denen verstellt ist. Aber dafür haben die meistens 5.1 und Tracking usw.


Wow schade.. Da bist du wohl komplett aufs Marketing reingefallen 

Gaming Headsets haben zu viel bass und eine schlechte, kleine Bühne. Damit ist die ortung noch deutlich schlechter. Es existiert KEIN gaming headset auf dem Markt, was eine ansatzweise so gute Gegnerortung bietet, als ein DT 770 Pro. Außer das MMX 300, das mit abstand beste consumer headset auf dem Markt.

5.1 ist nichts weiter als ein billiger software-effekt, der einen "hall" hinzufügt, womit es sich bisschen räumlicher anhört. Mit gegnerortung hat das gar nix zu tun, denn gegnerortung ist nicht "muss räumlicher sein" sondern "geräusche müssen exakter lokalisierbar sein". Und das geht mit den meisten gaming heasets nicht.
Zumal du eine surround simulation mit jedem Kopfhörer haben kannst. Mit dem unterschied, dass dieses 5.1 am richtigen Kopfhörer 10 mal besser funktioniert als auf den 10€ gaming dingern.

Was soll tracking sein? Ein Aufkleber auf der Verpackung? Eine spezielle geheime funktion? Gegnerortung bekommst du mit einem feinen, natürlichen Klangbild, hoher Detailauflösung, und einer großen Bühne. Fällt dir was auf? Genau das, was du bei guten Kopfhörern bekommst. Und nicht bei gaming headsets 



enaske schrieb:


> Bin noch am Rätzeln ob ich alles behalte oder ob ich mir irgend nen überteuertes Gaming Headset kaufe.



Kannst dir ja gern eins kaufen, aber dann wär das ein gewaltiger schritt zurück. Vom Mercedes zurück zum Trabbi  Gaming headsets können nur eine einzige Sache besser als dein Beyerdynamic: Marketing. Das Produkt an dumme kunden verkaufen, die dafür Geld ausgeben.

Hier mal komplett durchlesen, und lernen: Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?
Das sollte perfekt erklären, warum gaming headsets erst recht noch schlechter sind, und eben gerade fürs gaming nicht geeignet sind 

Appropos, Home Theater V4 soll angeblich keine richtige surround simuation sein, sondern nur eine stereo spur mit effekten versehen... Ein user hat allerdings auch schonmal anderes behauptet.

Jedenfalls hast du es falsch eingestellt in BF4.

Wenn du eine richtige surround simulation nutzt (probier übrigens mal die simulation vom neuen Sonic Studio treiber ), dann MUSST du in BF4 auf Heimkino umstellen, damit das spiel 5.1 ausgibt, und die simulation 5.1 in 2.0 runter rechnen kann. DAS ist genau das, was eine surround simulation macht.

Wenn du im Spiel auf Kopfhörer und "erweiterter Stereomodus EIN" stellst, dann MUSST du alle simulationen der soundkarte deaktivieren, denn erweiterter stereomodus = BF4 eigene surround simulation


----------



## enaske (29. Januar 2015)

Mag sein dass ich auf Marketing rein gefallen bin. Nur empfinde ich es definitiv so, dass die Ortung schlechter läuft mit dem DT 990. Wie gesagt, Dolby Home Threathe ist ziemlich gut bei Filmen. Aber das Surround finde ich irgendwie sehr merkwürdig jetzt.

Battlefield 4 habe ich auf Heimkino gestellt und Surround bez. Stereo. Das Problem ist, dass das Spiel dennoch nur 2.0 hat. Das siehst du Ingame nicht sondern in einer Config Datei in den eigenen Dateien. Leider.

Keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache, bez. wir, dass es für uns auf einmal "komisch" klingt. Bin ja nicht der einzige


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

Ja das mit de rkonfig weiß ich noch von BF3.
Bringt es dort nichts, von 20 auf 51/71 zu stellen? Dann sollte es gehen.

Naja, wie gesagt.. Evtl liegts an Dolbi Headphone. 

Probier mal den neusten Treiber: http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/sonic-studio-pro.png
Das virtual Surround hier funktioniert ziemlich gut, was die einzelnen Richtungen angeht.

Oder einfach mal an stereo gewöhnen, und die BF4 simulation nutzen :p Die macht es doch eig ganz gut. Fand ich damals auch fast am besten.


----------



## Berky (29. Januar 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> habe doch schon alle surroundsimulationen ausgiebig getestet



Razer Surround auch?


----------



## enaske (29. Januar 2015)

Hab leider ne ASUS Xonar U7 Externe. Da ist wohl das Sony nicht dabei  

Dachte nur das Design ist anders^^


----------



## interpo21 (30. Januar 2015)

die razer surroundsimulation hab ich auch getestet, gab keine besserung. ich habe mir jetzt ein g35 zum testen besorgt, ich berichte!


----------



## Berky (30. Januar 2015)

Das G35 ist auch nur ein Stereo Headset das Surround per Software simuliert,  aber berichte mal .


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Januar 2015)

Man tauscht das DT 770 gegen ein G35 ein? Ich hätte auf DT 880 gewechselt wenn ich einen Unterschied haben wolle in der ''räumlichen Ortung''  Da wurde wieder jemand Opfer des Marketings, GZ! G35...


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe nur nen Vergleich zwischen dem G35 und dem DT 990.  Also das DT 990 ist da wirklich um längen besser,  selbst meine Superlux die ich hier noch liegen habe würde ich jederzeit dem G35 vorziehen.  Gut es ist schon länger her das ich mit dem G35 gezockt habe, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die in der Soundqualität so zugelegt haben.


----------



## Berky (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab Black Ops installiert, AW hab ich nicht. Soundeinstellungen kann man wählen >Kopfhörer > kleine Lautsprecher > grosse Lautsprecher, alle drei Einstellungen sind in Stereo. Left 4 Dead hat zum Beispiel Soundtechnisch viel mehr zu bieten, das Game hat eigene Sourround Sim, unabhängig davon werden für Wort und Klang zwei unterschiedliche Lautstärken abgegeben, je nachdem wie weit man von der Quelle ist. Bei Black Ops klingt alles gleich Laut bzw gleich weit, obwohl ich zusätlich Sourround Sim von der Soundkarte benutzt habe, hat es mich kurz und knapp gesagt auch nicht ganz überzeugt.

gute Soundqualität = gute Ortung kann man so nicht sagen, wie oben beschrieben spielen andere Faktoren auch grosse Rolle.

@interpo,  Ich bin sicher das du mit der G35 das gleiche Ergebnis haben wirst wie mit dem Beyer. 
Auch wenn ich jetzt ein Kahlschlag bekomme, du könntest es noch mit 5.1 Headset versuchen, also 4 Lautsprecher pro Muschel. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob es bedingt, dass das Game auch 5.1 beinhalten muss. Ich hatte damals selbst einen, was Ortung angeht waren sie direkter als mit meinen jetzigen Stereo Kopfhörern + Surround Sim.


----------



## interpo21 (30. Januar 2015)

also ich teste grad durch. bisjetzt bin ich noch unentschlossen...

"UPDATE"

ich bin auch ein paddelkopp. also ich habe mich nun doch entschieden meinen dt770 mit meiner u7 zu behalten. 1. das g35 hört sich ja mal sowas von billig an. ich hoffe saturn nimmt es zurück. 2. habe ich jetzt doch eine gute surroundsimulation gefunden. und zwar doch die razer-simulition. ich paddel hab vergessen im spiel 5.1 bzw. 7.1 einzustellen und hatte es statt dessen immer auf kopfhörer. und jetzt ist die ortung auch gleich 10 mal besser. aber die surround-simulationen von meiner U7 klingen mal wirklich sowas von grottig!


----------



## Berky (31. Januar 2015)

Razersurround gehört zum Besten was ich an sims probiert habe, funktioniert grad so gut wie ein Headset mit 4 Lausprecher pro Muschel, wenn nicht sogar besser, verzeit aber ich hab beides probiert, darum hab nachgefragt.
Wenn Razersim gewählt hast kann man in cod plötzlich 5.1/7.1 wählen?


----------



## interpo21 (31. Januar 2015)

ja genau. wenn ich z.b. dolby home theater 4 an hab, kann ich nur: mono, stereo, kopfhörer und automatisch wählen. sobald ich in windows die razersim aktiviere kann ich ingame zusätzlich: 5.1/7.1 wählen.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich finde den DT-770 sehr gut was die Ortung angeht.
Offene Kopfhörer sind da nur n wenig besser, mit nem Kondensatormikro vor der Nase kann ich mir so was aber nicht auf die Rübe setzen 

Surroundsimulationen nutze ich gar keine, die verzerren den Klang und bringen bei mir nix, bei anderen Leuten könnten sie aber eine Verbesserung bringen.

Was die Ortung angeht - getestet mit Crysis (1, 3, Warhead), CS:GO, BF3&4 und sonstwievielen Spielen, ich höre alles was da ist und woher es kommt - und zwar recht gut.
Viel bessere Kopfhörer als die Beyerdynamic 770/990 (wenn man die Badewanne mag) kosten wesentlich mehr.

Ich mag z.B. auch die Sennheiser HD8 DJ sehr, sie sind aber nicht so bequem für lange Zockabende. Gerade unten rum sind sie aber extrem geil, der Bass ist heftig aber immer noch sauber, auch bei perversen Lautstärken die nicht mehr gesund sind.


----------



## Berky (31. Januar 2015)

Das Geräusch das von hinten kommt muss verszerrt werden, und zwar im besten fall so, wie man es im realen auch hören würde. Das bringt ne menge, und zwar doppelt so viel wie reines Stereo^^
Viele Leute meinen je Hochwertiger der Kopfhörer desto überflüssiger Sourroundsim, das ist ein Irrtum.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

Man braucht die Surroundsimulation nicht, unser Hirn ist in der Lage die Schallquelle durch Lautstärke und Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen den beiden Ohren zu orten. 
Das funktioniert so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-9zxSpx5-I&fmt=18

Es sind 2 channels, das ist eine reine Stereoaufnahme.

Aber damit es so klappt muss der Soundteppich realistisch sein. Jede Surroundsimulation verzerrt diesen, mal mehr mal weniger je nach Quelle & Simulation. 
Bei Lautsprechern macht Surround schon Sinn, weil der Schall aus der Richtung kommen soll, wo der hingehört. 
Bei Kopfhörern reichen 2 Membranen, es ist extrem schwierig auf wenigen cm vollwertige Surroundsysteme unterzubringen. 
Wenn ein Spiel bescheidenen Klang hat und nicht von Haus aus die Klänge da positioniert wo sie hingehören, hilft auch die beste Simulation nicht weiter - sie macht nix anderes als die Lautstärke und die Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen dem linken & rechten Kanal zu verändern (und dies eher schlecht als recht). 
Ein Geräusch hinten links muss einfach von der Soundengine so ausgegeben werden, das es links lauter ist als rechts und es eher auf dem linken ohr ankommt. Die Zeitverzögerung und die Lautstärke ist das was unserem Gehirn sagt wo das Geräusch herkommt.

Ich hab viel durchgetestet, ich zocke & arbeite im Audiobereich schon länger. Es gibt einen Grund warum für vieles noch Stereo benutzt wird und es weiterhin dominiert.


----------



## Berky (31. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> unser Hirn ist in der Lage die Schallquelle durch Lautstärke und Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen den beiden Ohren zu orten.



Ja, vollkommen. Aber bei Kopfhörern wo der Schall immer vom gleichen Ort kommt, also Stereo, kann ich nur Links oder Rechts unterscheiden. Damit ich ein Klang von vorne nicht mit dem von hinten verwechsle muss eindeutig verzerrt und in der Lautstärke angepasst werden. Das von dir verlinkte demo ist nicht eindeutig, Razer macht das besser. Die Sofware macht genau das was du oben beschreibts^^


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

sananelan schrieb:


> Ja, vollkommen. Aber bei Kopfhörern wo der Schall immer vom gleichen Ort kommt, also Stereo, kann ich nur Links oder Rechts unterscheiden. Damit ich ein Klang von vorne nicht mit dem von hinten verwechsle muss eindeutig verzerrt und in der Lautstärke angepasst werden. Das von dir verlinkte demo ist nicht eindeutig, Razer macht das besser. Die Sofware macht genau das was du oben beschreibts^^



Vorne und hinten unterscheiden geht sehr gut, nur dann kann man nicht unterscheiden wenn sich die Schallquelle genau vorne oder hinten befinden. Ist die Quelle nur leicht versetzt, hört man das sehr deutlich.

Ich hab Razer Surround ausprobiert und das verzerrt mir zu sehr, der Klang geht flöten und die Orientierung wird nicht besser. Andere Leute könnten andere Erfahrungen mit verschiedener Hard&Software haben. 

Ich nutze diese Tricks selbst, wenn ich z.B. meine mono-Aufnahme vom Mikrofon "räumlich" gestalten will - einfach Pan (panorama) bewegen, die richtige Einstellung rein und gut ist.


----------



## Berky (31. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> nur dann kann man nicht unterscheiden wenn sich die Schallquelle genau vorne oder hinten befinden.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen und auch nicht nötig. Wenn ein Klang so Laut und nicht direkt vor meiner Nase ist kann es nur an einem Ort sein . Eyes and Ears sagt der Bill vom L4D, um anderen zu sagen das sie aufpassen sollen  .

Es stimmt schon, Razer Verzerrt den Klang das von hinten kommt herftig, auch wenn es nicht schön klingt ist es zugunsten Ortung nur von Vorteil, weil ich die Quelle dann besser zuordnen kann.


----------



## Pixy (31. Januar 2015)

Gute Entscheidung das DT770 zu behalten.

Falls du wirklich nochmal was anders testen möchtest, dann teste das DT880.
Es klingt zwar längst nicht so Basslastig wie das DT770, aber in Sachen Schritte wahrnehmen, wäre das die nächst logische Lösung.

Ich selbst nutze nun ein DT990 Edition, weil mir das DT880 zu neutral klang und ein DT770 zu Basslastig und dadurch ging woanders viel verloren. Das DT990 ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen sehr neutral (DT880) und sehr Basslastig (DT770).

Nichtsdestotrotz, klingt das DT770 noch besser als ein noch Basslastiger MMX300.
In vielen Punkten muss ich Darkseth Recht geben, reine Stereo Kopfhörer sind jedem Headset überlegen.


----------



## interpo21 (31. Januar 2015)

ich werde den jetzt behalten und gut ist. das kostet alles auch immer ein schweinegeld.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

Den 770er behalten - der lässt dich auch noch in 10 Jahren nicht im Stich. Aber nach ner Weile will man MEHR, besseren Klang, da wandern auch schon mal 400€+ über die Ladentheke für Kopfhörer^^


----------



## Bu11et (31. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Den 770er behalten - der lässt dich auch noch in 10 Jahren nicht im Stich. Aber nach ner Weile will man MEHR, besseren Klang, da wandern auch schon mal 400€+ über die Ladentheke für Kopfhörer^^



Also ist theoretisch mehr drin? Ich hab zwar die DT 770 Pro erstt seid paar Tagen aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man mehr bekommen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Also ist theoretisch mehr drin? Ich hab zwar die DT 770 Pro erstt seid paar Tagen aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man mehr bekommen kann.



Klar geht es besser. Auch bei einem Porshe geht es besser. Die Frage ist halt, wie teuer das werden darf^^
Beyerdynamic T1 ist deutlich besser, kostet aber auch um die 950€ - so viel sollte keiner ausgeben der es nicht WIRKLICH haben will und da sollte man wissen wieso man so was haben will, nicht danach fragen^^


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Also ist theoretisch mehr drin? Ich hab zwar die DT 770 Pro erstt seid paar Tagen aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man mehr bekommen kann.



Nicht nur theoretisch, sondern praktisch. Teilweise geht es sogar recht deutlich besser. (beispielsweise bei der Bassdarstellung von teureren Magnetostaten). Aber auch schon 300-400€~ reichen, für nen recht hörbares Upgrade.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Februar 2015)

Jetzt habt ihr mich aber neugierig gemacht . Hab nämlich auch das eine oder andere über die T1 gelessen. Für mich ist der klang der DT770 Pro bereits so gut, das ich mir nur schwer was besseres vorstellen kann. Aber wer bin ich schon .


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mich aber neugierig gemacht . Hab nämlich auch das eine oder andere über die T1 gelessen. Für mich ist der klang der DT770 Pro bereits so gut, das ich mir nur schwer was besseres vorstellen kann. Aber wer bin ich schon .



Die T1 liegen aber weit ausserhalb von dem Preisbereich was normale, nicht besessene Leute für Kopfhörer ausgeben würden 
Die 770er hingegen schon, sie konkurieren mit Beats  & co im Mainstream-Bereich und mit anderen guten Kopfhörern im professionellen Audiobereich. Die 770er sind alt, in unserem Technikzeitalter praktisch schon steinalt, aber sie sind gut. Extrem viele Musiker nutzen die im Studio, auch im Bereich Radio, Moderation usw sind sie extrem beliebt. Man muss nicht höher gehen, selbst die Leute die mit Audio ihr Geld verdienen, schwören auf diese. 
Audiophile sind eine eigene Abteilung, sie geben für minimale Klangverbesserungen wirklich viel Geld aus. Normale Leute halten sie für verrückt, wenn sie für einen Verstärker 5000€ hinlegen


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2015)

Für den T1 würde ich übrigens maximal 700€ neu ausgeben --> Der ist nämlich ziemlich oft für 700€ zu haben in ausländischen Amazon-shops und so. Das angebot kommt zu oft, als dass er sich für 950€~ lohnt 

Und einen nur minimal schlechteren T90 gibts bereits für 330€~ zur Zeit, bzw 370-399€~ sonst.

Wobei man bis 1000€~ doch einiges mehr probieren sollte, als nur beyerdynamic  z.B. die aktuellen Hifiman, Fostex Th 600/900, Audeze etc.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Februar 2015)

Hab mir grad ein paar Modelle angeschaut. Jenseits von 1000 Tacken . Versteh echt nicht was man da für ein gehör haben muss, um zu sagen, dass sich diese Invetition lohnt.
Die T1 bleiben wohl wunschdenken.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2015)

ein ganz normales gehör 
Die Musik muss ja auch dazu passen. Jemand, der nur low-quality charts hört wie justin biber und kanye west wird natürlich kein unterschied hören. Das ist dann wie ein porsche für die 50er Zone.

Das selbe könnte man aber auch über 2000€ Fernseher sagen, verglichen zu einem 599€ Fernseher ^^
Oder einer 700€ Grafikkarte, verglichen zu einer 400€ Grafikkarte.


----------



## Berky (2. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich doofe Sache, dann man nur high quality hören muss um den Kauf auch noch damit zu rechtfertigen, dabei muss man nicht mal so viel ausgeben, ein AKG K701 beispielweise würde schon reichen um in Musikqualität Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Ja nicht nur der AKG, es gibt hunderte gute Kopfhörer ab 120€ die richtig gut sind - so gut, das auch Musiker sie einsetzen um die Musik zu produzieren, die man später hört. 
Es geht halt nur immer noch n Stück besser, irgendwann "lohnt" es sich aber nicht mehr. Die Sachen sind dann zu teuer für das Ergebniss und bleiben somit den Enthusiasten vorbehalten.
Genau wie die i7 5960X CPU - die kostet 3x so viel wie ein 6-core für den gleichen Sockel, bringt aber etwa 20% mehr Leistung


----------



## Andregee (2. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man braucht die Surroundsimulation nicht, unser Hirn ist in der Lage die Schallquelle durch Lautstärke und Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen den beiden Ohren zu orten.
> Das funktioniert so:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-9zxSpx5-I&fmt=18
> 
> ...


Sofern man Kopfhörer nutzt ist für eine Vorn hinten Ortung eine Surroundsimulationen zwingend notwendig, ganz einfach weil das Orten auf die Head related Transfer function, kurz Hrtf basiert, genau das was du beschreibst, aber als reines Stereo abtust. Sicher handelt es sich dabei um 2 Kanäle, jedoch wie beschrieben angepasst. Nichts anderes ist die Basis der Surroundsimulationen


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Sofern man Kopfhörer nutzt ist für eine Vorn hinten Ortung eine Surroundsimulationen zwingend notwendig, ganz einfach weil das Orten auf die Head related Transfer function, kurz Hrtf basiert, genau das was du beschreibst, aber als reines Stereo abtust. Sicher handelt es sich dabei um 2 Kanäle, jedoch wie beschrieben angepasst. Nichts anderes ist die Basis der Surroundsimulationen



Würde die Surroundsimulation nur das beheben, wäre sie gut. 
Tut sie aber nicht, sie verzerrt den Klang extrem. Dabei greift sie auch durch wenn man nebenbei Musik hört beim zocken usw. Der Klangverlust ist so hoch, da ignoriere ich die Ortung lieber komplett.
Ich weiß trotzdem wo das ganze ist - ich hab noch meine Augen, mein Team und die Minimap. 
Wenns vorne oder hinten kracht, dann ist mir das schnuppe - seh ich mich halt um. 
Das hängt auch extrem vom Spiel ab - wenn die Soundengine gut ist, kann man sich wunderbar orientieren. Ist sie schlecht, hört sich alles an als ob man seinen Kopf gerade in nen Brunnen gesteckt hat. Da klingen Kleinkaliberwaffen im Spiel auf ein mal wie MG`s usw. 

Mag sein das es bei anderen Leuten etwas besser funktioniert, bei mir ists eher schlecht als recht und mir kommt so was nicht auf den PC.


----------



## Berky (2. Februar 2015)

Das du nebenbei auch Musik hörst ist deine Sache. Surroundsim ist nicht da um Musik zu hören, das es den Klang verfälscht weis jeder hier, einfach etwas dazu dichten um eine Sache runter zu ziehen, weil es einen nicht gefällt, hilft keinen weiter.
Die meisten Leute hören bestimmt keine Musik nebenbei wenn sie Zocken und bestimmt noch weniger wenn sie Online Schooter spielen. 

Und Ja, gutes Zocken ist eine Sache der Übung. Welchen Kopfhörer und welche/ob man Surroundsim dabei nutz fällt nicht so sehr ins Gewicht wie die Praktik.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar geht es besser. Auch bei einem Porshe geht es besser. Die Frage ist halt, wie teuer das werden darf^^
> Beyerdynamic T1 ist deutlich besser, kostet aber auch um die 950€ - so viel sollte keiner ausgeben der es nicht WIRKLICH haben will und da sollte man wissen wieso man so was haben will, nicht danach fragen^^



beyerdynamic T1 (713.805) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet mittlerweile etwas weniger und man sollte erwähnen, das so ein Teil einen KH-Verstärker in der gleichen Preisklasse benötigt um sein Potential zu entfalten...


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> beyerdynamic T1 (713.805) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet mittlerweile etwas weniger und man sollte erwähnen, das so ein Teil einen KH-Verstärker in der gleichen Preisklasse benötigt um sein Potential zu entfalten...



Mit einer ZxR wäre das Thema also nicht erledigt ?


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Mit einer ZxR wäre das Thema also nicht erledigt ?



Beyerdynamic bietet selbst so etwas dazu an: https://www.madooma.com/onTEAM/prev..._Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker_anthrazit_AZ_A_1.html

Hier ist das Ende der Fahnenstange noch nicht erreicht und bei den KH ebenfalls noch nicht
....   
https://www.madooma.com/shopHP/neu_stax/STAX_SR-009_Kopfhoerer_SR009_silber_schwarz.html

https://www.madooma.com/shopHP/neu_...R_SE_Olive_Hi-End_Kopfhoerer_Verstaerker.html


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic bietet selbst so etwas dazu an: https://www.madooma.com/onTEAM/prev..._Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker_anthrazit_AZ_A_1.html
> 
> Hier ist das Ende der Fahnenstange noch nicht erreicht und bei den KH ebenfalls noch nicht
> ....
> ...



Da ist aber auch viel Magie & Zauberei dabei  Mir ist das Zeugs einfach zu teuer, es gibt aber Leute die darauf schwören. 
Ich gehe bei Kopfhörern etwas anders ran, als DJ macht man da andere Sachen und hat andere Ansprüche. Unter anderem müssen die Kopfhörer bezahlbar sein, wenn sie mobil eingesetzt werden (Studio, Proberaum, auflegen). Die gehen nicht so oft kaputt, werden aber auch gerne mal geklaut oder man verliert sie (alles schon vorgekommen). Da überlegt man es sich 3x, die sauteuren Kopfhörer mitzunehmen. Für den Einsatz ist bei mir bei 350$ Feierabend, mehr ist nicht, es ist einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle für die "Außeneinsätze" mal die beiden anschauen, wenn die KH so oft "ausversehen" mitgenommen werden:

Takstar HI 2050 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
img Stage Line MD-6800 (22.1180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Nene wir nutzen da andere Kopfhörer. Unsere Ansprüche beinhalten: gute Isolation, ordentlich Bass, leicht/kompakt, hohe Lautstärke, über 100dB.

Meine aktuellen sind die Sennheiser HD-25, die nächsten werden wohl die V-Moda Crossfade, das Modell muss ich mir noch raussuchen.

Das ist hier aber nicht das Thema - die Ortung mit denen ist auch grausig, ganz enge Bühne. Muss aber so, damit wir in lauter Umgebung was hören können und unser Gehör ganz bleibt.


----------



## Berky (15. Februar 2015)

Möcht den Thread ausgraben weil mir was aufgefallen ist und hier auch diskutiert habe.
 Beim Razersurround, klickt man alle Häckchen weg hat man immer noch Surround im Game, und die Musik wird dabei kein Milimeter gebogen oder verzerrt.
Hier wurde darüber geprochen der Razersim den Klang das von hinten kommt stark verzerrt, dem ist nicht so,  sie wird lediglich an der Lautstärke reduziert, ob es auch verzerrt konnte ich nicht ausmachen. Habs heute wieder installiert und erstaunt wie gut das Orten mit Stereo Kopfhörern funktioniert.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2015)

Das ist die Frage vom individuellen Gehör. Ich arbeite mit Audio schon lange. Habe mich an den knochentrockenen, neutralen Stereosound gewöhnt. Jede Simulation die mir dazwischenfunkt, ist pfuj. Ich will die Spiele auch so genießen wie sie geplant sind, gerade wenn sie einen guten Klangteppich haben.


----------



## Berky (15. Februar 2015)

Bei der Razersim wie beschrieben wird der teure Perserteppich erhalten so wie er ist, da kann ich alle audiophilen beruhigen. 
Vom individuellen Gehör? Das ist wie wenn man sagt, bei einen funktioniert die Software und bei einen nicht. Es ist höchsten eine Frage vom geschulten Gehör, wenn man darauf achtet hört man es auch^^


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2015)

Nein, jeder Mensch hört anders. Es gibt minimale Unterschiede, deswegen mögen einige die Software, andere hassen sie. Jede Simulation greift in den Sound rein. Stell das mal auf Stereo, lasse die Simulation aus und vergleiche das mal. Am besten mit einem kalibrierten Kopf mit Messmikrofonen aufnehmen. Wirst enorme Unterschiede hören - das was die Simulation verbockt. Es fällt einem nicht so auf, wenn man es nicht direkt vergleichen kann.
Ich habe eine ordentliche Ortung ohne Surround-Grütze, die bei Kopfhörern nicht so funktionieren kann wie richtiges Surround, da hier einfach der Abstand zur Schallquelle nicht vorhanden ist. 
Jeder Trick um diesen künstlich zu erzeugen, ruiniert den Klang, die Frage ist nur wie stark.


----------



## Berky (15. Februar 2015)

Du bist echt ein Sturkopf und liesst wegem deinem Vorurteil vorbei. Im echten Leben sind die Klänge auch "verbogen", wenn du so willst läufst du ständig mit einer Surroundsoftware im Kopf rum.
Ich hab ein A/B vergleich gemacht und beim Musik hören kein µm Unterschied gehört.


----------



## Darkseth (15. Februar 2015)

Was Razer Surround angeht, haben das auch schon mehrere User bestätigt (ich hab die Software damals nur kurz ausprobiert), dass bei entsprechender Einstellung die Software simulation nur dann "berechnet", wenn tatsächlich eine Mehrkanal tonspur vorliegt. Bei Stereo spuren (wie eben Musik) ist die simulation dann nicht aktiv.

Aber selbst, wenn es nicht so wäre, schaltet man sie zum Musikhören aus, und fürs zocken an. Beim Zocken/Filmen geht es ohnehin auch teilweise um den unterhaltungswert. Es soll beeindrucken. Und wenn es das für einen selbst tut, dann spricht nix dagegen es zu nutzen.
Genau so, wie Equalizer kein teufelswerkzeug sind


----------



## Andregee (18. Februar 2015)

Bei Stereo Quellen klingt Razer Surround ganz normal im Gegensatz zu Cmss 3D Thx Surround oder Dolby Headphone, aber auch im Surround Betrieb klingt es deutlich homogener als der Rest, sie Soundkulisse bleibt schlüssig ohne Auffällige Frequenzverfärbungen. Es stimmt zwar das nicht jeder kompatibel zu den Hrtf ist, aber es ist mitnichten so das für den einen Razer Surround normal und für den anderen stark verzerrt klingt, da über den Kopfhörerbetrieb die schallbeeinflussenden Elemente der korpereigenen Hrtf wegfallen, es kommt also bei jedem der gleiche Klangteppich an. Einzig die Ortung ist individuell.


----------



## Berky (18. Februar 2015)

Wie kann man nicht Hrtf kompatibel sein? Das würde bedeuten, wenn ich jemanden von hinten rufe, schaut dieser zuerst unter den Teppich anstatt sich umzudrehen. Ich sag mal jeder "gesunde" Mensch ist kompatibel und hat es unbewusst schon im Kindesalter gelernt. Ich habe mal nach einen 6 Monate alten Baby gerufen und dieser hat sich den Kopf zu mir gedreht, also lernt man Orten schon sehr früh. Wiki: "die HRTF-Lokalisation beruht hauptsächlich auf erlernten Reizmustern", damit ist Orten gemeint, von welcher Richtung der Schall kommt, eine Surround Software macht nichts anderes als diesen zu simulieren, und die Razersim kriegt das ziemlich gut hin. 
Weil normaler weise niemand _bewusst_ Ortet, wird hiesig über nutz und unnutz von  Surround Simulationen diskutiert. Ich erinnere mich wie ich vor einem Jahr hier mal gesagt habe, das ich ein Klang gut von vorne und hinten unterscheide und gleichzeigt erwähnt habe, das ich keine Surround Software dafür brauche, schöne ********, dabei habe ich über Jahre mit In-Game Eigene Surround Software gespielt, ohne das es mir klar war.
Diese Ortungs Geschichte ist nicht unwichtig, fällt aber auch nicht sehr ins Gewicht als man meint, da das allermeiste über den Monitor/Visuell abläuft.

@Andregee, wenn du sagst, das wegen über Kopfhörerbetrieb die schallbeeinflussenden Elemente der körpereigenen Hrtf wegfallen, das es dann für jeden gleich klingt (was stimmen muss), kann es nicht für den einen normal und für den anderen verzerrt klingen.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das ein Klang so Unterschiedlich gehört werden kann, und wenn überhaupt kann es sich nur um feine Nuancen handeln, und hängt unter anderem auch davon ab, wie sensibel die Natur vom jeweiligen Menschen ist. Wenn ich Kopfhörer Reviews lese, sind was Klang betrifft alle gleicher Meinung, nur der Gefallen daran ist Individuell.


----------



## Nadsor (18. Februar 2015)

Da kann man nur Probieren und es für sich selbst festlegen.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Februar 2015)

@ Sananelan: Jeder hat ne HRTF. Aber jeder ne andere. Solche "billig-software" wie dolbi headphone, cmss3d, etc, können hier nur versuchen einen Mittelwert zu nehmen. Bei dem einen greift es, bei dem anderen nicht. Da eben jeder eine andere Gehöranatomie hat.
Bei mir z.B. funktioniert Dolbi Headphone (xonar soundkarten) / Xear 3D (Phoebus) nicht.
Bei meiner Phoebus kann ich xear 3D einschalten, und die einzelnen Kanäle anklicken damit dort ein Testton kommt.
Vorne Links, Links und Hinten Links klingt für mich EXAKT identisch. Nicht fast identisch, oder eine nuance anders, es ist exakt der gleiche Ton für meine Ohren, welcher aus exakt der gleichen Richtung kommt. Vorne und Hinten ist hier nicht zu unterscheiden.

--> Seit paar Wochen gibts nen neuen Treiber, bei dem der alte Phoebus ROG Treiber durch das Sonic Studio Pro interface ersetzt wurde. Dort gibts eine ganz andere Surround simulation, die man aktivieren kann. Bei der klingt hinten tatsächlich hörbar anders als vorne. Da kann ich dir einzelnen richtungen tatsächlich relativ einfach lokalisieren.

Bei teureren Lösungen, z.B. der Beyerdynamic Headzone, lassen sich die einzelnen parameter für die berechnungen entsprechend auswählen (das geht bei Razer Surround auch teilweise, man kann teile des Algorithmus teilweise auf den eigenen Kopf kalibrieren (sprich welcher Kanal aus welchem Winkel ankommt)).


----------



## Andregee (20. Februar 2015)

Wr das nötige Kleingeld hat, kann auf den Smyth Realizer setzen


----------



## TigerFuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

komme recht spät zu dem Thema. Ich benutze seid neustem ein Beyerdynamics 990 pro mit einer Asus U7. Als Software habe ich Sonic Studio Pro. Ich suche immer noch die  beste Einstellung für First Person Shooter wie BF4. Wenn ich die Tipps hier richtig verstehe, dann sollte man erstmal Surround Sound im Game aktivieren und die Kopfhörer auf Stereo lassen, richtig?


----------



## Darkseth (24. Februar 2015)

Entweder so, oder das Spiel auf Heimkino stellen (damit es 7.1 ausgibt) und dann die surround simulation im treiber einschalten.

Denn, wenn du in BF4 auf Kopfhörer einstellst, wird erstmal nur stereo ausgegeben (eine surround simulation kann damit nix anfangen), und mit "Erweiterter Stereo modus" schaltest du die BF4 eigene surround simulation ein.


----------



## TigerFuchs (24. Februar 2015)

OK, muss ich dann bei deiner Variante den Surround im Spiel ausstellen?


----------



## Darkseth (25. Februar 2015)

jap. 2 verschiedene surround simulationen machen kein Sinn. Die zweite surround simulation würde die erste dann nur durcheinander bringen


----------



## TigerFuchs (25. Februar 2015)

Super Tipp. BF4 hört sich jetzt toll an


----------

